# Is it worth getting a ShengShou 6x6?



## Chilli (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey, I have a V Cube 6 but I am disappointed. It's too clicky and as a result I barely ever solve it. Is it worth spending the money on a ShengShou or should I just mod it?


----------



## MostEd (Mar 11, 2012)

If you can mod it right, mod it, if not, get SS


----------



## Chilli (Mar 11, 2012)

Should I try the Pi mod and if it fails buy SS?


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

A V-6 needs a lot of breaking in for it to be good from what I have heard. If you are willing to spend a lot of time modding, then mod it. If not, get the ShengShou.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> A V-6 needs a lot of breaking in for it to be good from what I have heard. If you are willing to spend a lot of time modding, then mod it. If not, get the ShengShou.


 
Don't worry about spending a lot of time modding - all I have done with mine is sand the inner wedges down, and glue the little tabs. Yeah, I still have the click, but it lessens with age.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 11, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Don't worry about spending a lot of time modding - all I have done with mine is sand the inner wedges down, and glue the little tabs. Yeah, I still have the click, but it lessens with age.


 
That's all I've done to mine aswell, and it really works. The outer layers turn much faster, and the click isn't even noticable some times. No point buying another puzzle when you have a good one right there already


----------



## cubeflip (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 11, 2012)

I like my shengshou 6x6. I did a couple of mods, and replaced the springs/washers with a dayan set. If you have a perfectly good v-cube, then you don't need to get a shengshou, but the shengshou CAN be a good puzzle.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> A V-6 needs a lot of breaking in for it to be good from what I have heard. If you are willing to spend a lot of time modding, then mod it. If not, get the ShengShou.


 
The SS definitely needs breaking in though. Don't expect it to be good out of the box.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 11, 2012)

Muesli said:


> The SS definitely needs breaking in though. Don't expect it to be good out of the box.


 
Not as much breaking in. The modding can be time consuming though. Still not as much modding as the full MMAP mod. If you can do the full MMAP mod, the v-cube will probably be better.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Not as much breaking in. The modding can be time consuming though. Still not as much modding as the full MMAP mod. If you can do the full MMAP mod, *the v-cube will probably be better*.


 
As compared to a shengshou with the same amount of modding?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 11, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> As compared to a shengshou with the same amount of modding?



No. The v-cube would require more modding and more breaking in to be better. I'm not sure if the shengshou 6x6 has as much potential as the v-cube 6 does. I'd be happy for somebody to prove me wrong though! I love my shengshou 6x6, but it does seem to lack some corner cutting, and it does still pop!


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> No. The v-cube would require more modding and more breaking in to be better. I'm not sure if the shengshou 6x6 has as much potential as the v-cube 6 does. I'd be happy for somebody to prove me wrong though! I love my shengshou 6x6, but it does seem to lack some corner cutting, and it does still pop!


 
So basically you're comparing a fully modded V-cube to a non-modded ShengShou. Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 11, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> So basically you're comparing a fully modded V-cube to a non-modded ShengShou. Doesn't sound right to me.


 
No, I'm comparing a fully modded shengshou to a fully modded V-cube. The v-cube needs more modding and breaking in though. There just aren't as many known mods for the shengshou 6x6. 

The amount of time required to mod a shengshou 6x6 is a few ours. The v-cube takes many hours of waiting and modding. Then both require break in time, but the shengshou doesn't need as much time.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2012)

So you're not modding the ShengShou as much as the V-cube. You need a lot more time and effort for the V-cube, and for what? A cube that _might_ be a little bit better. It's as simple as that. I have no clue where you're coming from on this.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 11, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> So you're not modding the ShengShou as much as the V-cube. You need a lot more time and effort for the V-cube, and for what? A cube that _might_ be a little bit better. It's as simple as that. I have no clue where you're coming from on this.


 
You're right. I was unclear. The V-cube 6 has more potential, as far as I see. However, it requires more modding and breaking in. The shengshou also requires modding and breaking in, but there aren't as many mods to do. Is that clearer?


----------



## emolover (Mar 11, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> You're right. I was unclear. The V-cube 6 has more potential, as far as I see. However, it requires more modding and breaking in. The shengshou also requires modding and breaking in, *but there aren't as many mods to do*. Is that clearer?


 
I can think of just as many, if not more mods to do to the shenshou to make it better. There doesn't have to be a pi video for it to be a mod.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> I can think of just as many, if not more mods to do to the shenshou to make it better. There doesn't have to be a *any* video for it to be a mod.


 
Fixed

Seriously though, just because you haven't heard of it done on a ShengShou doesn't mean it hasn't been done. It's just that it's so obvious (like just rounding stuff off) that there's no point in making another tutorial.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 11, 2012)

I just got my SS 6X6 five days ago. I've only solved it around 20 times and it feels awesome already. I remember my V-cube 5 took about three weeks to break in nicely so I imagine the V-cube 6 would be similar.
I bought the SS with the intention of getting a V-cube 6X6 later, but I'm so impressed with the SS that I'm not even thinking twice about replacing it anymore.
My personal opinion is that if you have to spend hours of time and effort to make a cube good, how good is it really? And if you were to put that same amount of time into the SS, couldn't it be as good?
A friend of mine has a well worked in V-cube 6 and to be honest, I wasn't blown away. It felt great and everything but it's not like it was leagues better than the SS. I could only see myself putting that much time and effort into modding a cube if there were no alternatives out there, but I think that with price vs. quality, the SS is the better buy.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 11, 2012)

It depends on how willing you are. If you feel like spending multiple hours modding a v-6 to perfection do it. If you are like me, get an ss. The reason why I don't want to mod my v-6 is that I would want to do a perfect job, and with the way my ss 5x5 ended up, I decided it would be best not to mod it. The ss 6 is pretty good anyway.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> I can think of just as many, if not more mods to do to the shenshou to make it better. There doesn't have to be a pi video for it to be a mod.


 
There aren't as many very tedious time-consuming mods. Most of the necessary mods take a few minutes with a dremel for the shengshou.

Edit: Okay, maybe a little more than a few minutes. I know there are some obvious mods that can be done, but you can still fully mod a shengshou faster than a v-cube.


----------

